# Solved: LOST: Modem drivers.



## 2Tone (Jul 20, 2005)

I was having connection problem's to the internet, on advice from my ISP they 
told me to update driver's to modem. From here on it's been downhill. I now cant 
connect to the internet. I fear i have downloaded the wrong driver's. Can anyone help me out here?? I have googled the spec's I have available to me but am still at a lost.

As always very much apreciate the help.

Win98SE
AMD Duron 1300 MHz
240 MB (SDRAM)
Video adapter SiS 630/730 (16MB)
3D Accelerator SiS 300 Intergrated
Audio adapter SiS 7018 Audio Accelerator

SiS 7013 software modem 
Device ID 1039-7013
Subsystem ID 1039-7013
Device class 0703 (Communications controller)
Revision AO
Internal modem

The above information I got from Everest home edition.

I Pulled the casing of my tower to look at the modem. On the underside of it was this-- SI 3024

I used the above information to try and find the proper driver's, this is a list of modem driver's I downloaded, transferred to floppy and tried to install on my other comp.

HSP_Unidriver software_Win9x
HSFp_Win98SE
PCTel825a

I also run my virus program as well as Ad-aware, spybot S-D, with all showing a clean bill of health.

As always any help offered is apreciated, cheers.


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

2Tone said:


> I was having connection problem's to the internet, on advice from my ISP they
> told me to update driver's to modem. From here on it's been downhill. I now cant
> connect to the internet. I fear i have downloaded the wrong driver's. Can anyone help me out here?? I have googled the spec's I have available to me but am still at a lost.
> 
> ...


Hi 2Tone,

Try either one of these weblinks to download the driver (I think):
Driver Name Pctel Si 3024 for SiS630\730
Version 2.41.0037-2
Release Date 2003/01/15
Update Description 
Special Note 
File Size 3.67MB
Support O.S All Windows series
http://www.pcchips.com.tw/PCCWeb/Do...iver&DetailDesc=M810L(V7.1a)&MenuID=0&LanID=2

or
Model Name: M810L 
PCB version: v7.1c 
File module:Modem Driver 
File Name: Pctel Si 3024 for SiS630730 [2.41.0037-2] at:
Check box to download: http://www.motherboard.cz/driver/pcchipsk7.htm

-- Tom


----------



## 2Tone (Jul 20, 2005)

Heya lotuseclat79,
Thank's for the driver link's, I managed to find the proper driver's from the link's provided from you and re-installed them again. Your help in this has been invaluable. Once again thank's alot.
2Tone.


----------

